# Original Classically Styled Song



## Inceptionist (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey guys! So I wrote a short classically styled song a bit back and finally recorded it using LMMS. I figured what better place to post it than here! Please let me know what you think of it, all criticism is welcome.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody? I'd really like an opinion on it, the production quality is very good


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I figured what better place to post it than here!


You figured out wrong. A better place to post it would be rock/metal forum where people could actually belive it has something to do with classical music and be impressed. I can't even begin to talk about how the piece is composed because the style and aesthetic alone are appalling enough, turning whatever is positive about it into negative through the fact that it's part of piece such as this.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 10, 2013)

Aramis said:


> You figured out wrong. A better place to post it would be rock/metal forum where people could actually belive it has something to do with classical music and be impressed. I can't even begin to talk about how the piece is composed because the style and aesthetic alone are appalling enough, turning whatever is positive about it into negative through the fact that it's part of piece such as this.


Well, could you tell me what exactly you found so appalling? Just to learn something from it. I'm not really sure what you found so horrible about it, there's nothing that dissonant in it. It isn't classical music, but it definitely isn't metal, which is why I said classically styled


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Eh, it obviously has nothing to do with striking dissonances, why would you think so? Actually, the harmony is pretty blank all the way through the "song".



> It isn't classical music, but it definitely isn't metal, which is why I said classically styled


I don't think it's really classically styled, even if it was your intention. The effect of what you did is more reminescent of generic movie/commercials music, often confused with classical music by laics because of presence of classical instruments like violins. So the major problem here is this music being in bad taste. Even if you would like to write good metal composition with classical influence, it's not the way to do it at all.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 10, 2013)

Aramis said:


> I don't think it's really classically styled, even if it was your intention. The effect of what you did is more reminescent of generic movie/commercials music, often confused with classical music by laics because of presence of classical instruments like violins.


This is pretty much what I felt about it too, it made me think more of video game/movie music than classical. Anyway, thank you for your opinions, I appreciate it


----------

